# can someone verify or refute?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This sounds crazy, but then I think Obama is nuts. Some of these emails sound a little to far off the wall, but then the scenario under this administration is believable. I have not been able to find any information, but if it's true everyone should know. Normally I like to check things out, but since I didn't find anything I thought I would enlist your help.



> Roll the clock back to the weeks just before Chrysler declared bankruptcy. Chrysler, like GM, was in dire financial straits and federal government "graciously" offered to "buy the company" and keep them out of bankruptcy and "save jobs." Chrysler was, in the words of Obama and his administration, "Too big to fail," same story with GM.
> 
> The feds organized their "Automotive Task Force" to fix Chrysler and GM. Obama,
> 
> ...


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Can't say that I ever heard anything but GM ownership changes. This article brings up some interesting questions and issues concerning the "Cash for clunkers" campaign for me. I felt really bad for destroying all those running old cars. How many desperate households could have used one of those automobiles to help make their lives better by having transportation to begin with rather than just public transportation or being dependent on other peoples generosity? Now, with closed dealerships and competition eliminated, we begin to see some sort of possible or potential price fixing opportunities? I wonder what the timing of this program was compared to Govt. taking part ownership of the car makers? This could open things up a bit? As the comedian Yackof Smirnoff used to say, "WHAT A COUNTRY"! I ask, where are we headed with this stuff if it really is true? I don't want to believe this stuff is happening, but I really know bad things are happening for our great country, and if things don't turn around we all will be in a country of hurt!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i have seen this before, but just figured it was typical corrupt obamanomics, but by now we should all understand this Prez holds a grudge against anyone that opposes his views....if the repubs regain the house you will see lots of investigations in to many unconstitutional acts they were engaged in, some likely may fall to impeachable offenses against the "king"....i hope they bust his balls in 2011.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

geez, I hope people read this http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/chrysler.asp before they read all that....


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh yes, if snopes writes it and reports it, it must be so.......give me a break, and your check is in the mail too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gunattic said:


> geez, I hope people read this http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/chrysler.asp before they read all that....


I the past I would rush right to factcheck.org when I had a question. Until I caught them wrong on something very simple. So simple it couldn't be an accident. Now they have no credibility as far as I am concerned, and I have even less faith in snopes. I often tried snopes and every time I went to their site crap started downloading. That made me dislike them to begin with. When I would get to use a public computer I would try them, and like factcheck.org they were wrong once in a while. The problem is they were always wrong politically leaning. That really throws credibility out the window. 
When I went to snops on public computers nothing started downloading. Evidently they had already downloaded their crap on those computers. I don't like anything on my computer I don't ask for. I know things still get onto it, but I try to prevent it to the best of my inadequate ability.


----------

